# Installing KDE4 from area51



## caesius (Mar 5, 2011)

I've checked out the latest KDE SC source and kdemerge'd it with my ports tree but now I'm having issues installing stuff.


```
blackbox# pwd
/usr/ports/devel/qt4
blackbox# make
[snipped]
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for qt4-corelib-4.7.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.7.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for qt4-corelib-4.7.2
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib/../../devel/qt4/files/patch-configure
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for qt4-corelib-4.7.2
8 out of 9 hunks failed--saving rejects to src/corelib/io/qfilesystemwatcher_kqueue.cpp.rej
=> Patch patch-kqueue failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-0185-fix-format-strings.diff patch-configure applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/qt4-accessible.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4.
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 6, 2011)

eh... area51 is not in a stable shape anymore, we're porting qt 4.7.2 and work has just begun

cleanup your ports tree, update area51, and run:

`# <area51>/Tools/scripts/kdemerge -kmp /usr/ports`

this will avoid syncing qt, and will let you install kde 4.6.1 (which should be ready, but has not been tested yet). caution: this will give you kdepim 4.6.0 unstable release, which isn't probably what you want. in that case, run:


```
# <area51>/Tools/scripts/kdemerge -kp /usr/ports
# <area51>/Tools/scripts/kdemerge -m /usr/ports
# cp <area51>/KDE/Mk/bsd.kde4.mk /usr/ports/Mk
# sed -i "" 's/KDEPIM4_VERSION.*/KDEPIM4_VERSION=4.4.10/' /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.kde4.mk
# sed -i "" 's/KDEPIM4_BRANCH.*/KDEPIM4_BRANCH?=stable/' /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.kde4.mk
```

now we're getting some things in shape with our infrastructure, so that in the future we'll be able to provide stable tags and test packages to make these things easier


----------

